# Baisse de valeur de l'iPhone X



## Jura39 (27 Août 2018)

Bonsoir

Pensez vous que les nouveaux modèles d'iPhone vont faire baisser la valeur de votre iPhone X a la vente ?


----------



## Wizepat (27 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pensez vous que les nouveaux modèles d'iPhone vont faire baisser la valeur de votre iPhone X a la vente ?



Malheureusement oui. A chaque nouveau modèle, l’ancienne génération en fait les frais.


----------



## adixya (27 Août 2018)

Nan nan ça va l’augmenter comme chaque année...


----------



## Wizepat (27 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pensez vous que les nouveaux modèles d'iPhone vont faire baisser la valeur de votre iPhone X a la vente ?



Sinon attends un demi siècle, il vaudra peut être plusieurs milliers de dollars [emoji6]


----------



## lostOzone (27 Août 2018)

Forcément mais ça va dépendre des nouveautés sur le XS et de la nouvelle grille tarifaire. De ce qui a fuité s’il n’y a que l’A12 et plus de RAM c’est maigre. Mais s’il y a un FaceID V2 et une meilleure autonomie ça risque de faire mal au prix du X.


----------



## Pikachuu (30 Août 2018)

Je pense que ce qu'il risque d'influer lourdement sur le prix de revente du X c'est essentiellement la nouvelle grille tarifaire. Si les rumeurs se confirment, les prix n'augmenteront pas, le X plus devrait démarrer vers 1090 euros.


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pensez vous que les nouveaux modèles d'iPhone vont faire baisser la valeur de votre iPhone X a la vente ?


t'aurais pas forcé sur la Slivovitz pendant tes vacances pour poser des questions pareilles ?


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> t'aurais pas forcé sur la Slivovitz pendant tes vacances pour poser des questions pareilles ?


Faut voir les messages qu'il poste par moment...
C'est pas que pendant les vacances !


----------



## hellarious (5 Septembre 2018)

Oui ils ont dit que ça allait baisser.


----------



## Wizepat (7 Septembre 2018)

http://www.phonandroid.com/argus-i...-une-semaine-de-la-keynote-record-absolu.html


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> t'aurais pas forcé sur la Slivovitz pendant tes vacances pour poser des questions pareilles ?


Bien vu mec ... tant qu'à délirer, faut se tourner vers la  zoladkowa gorzka !!!


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Bien vu mec ... tant qu'à délirer, faut se tourner vers la  zoladkowa gorzka !!!



 C'est pas du Jura ça ?


----------



## Wizepat (7 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas du Jura ça ?



Moins de plante plus de patates [emoji6]


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas du Jura ça ?


Une merveille polonaise !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

Bon , je vais commencer a regarder le tarif a la revente de l'iPhone X


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Septembre 2019)

Je serais tenté de te dire de garder le iPhone X s'il te convient pour le moment et de prendre celui de l'année prochaine.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je serais tenté de te dire de garder le iPhone X s'il te convient pour le moment et de prendre celui de l'année prochaine.


Une raison particulière de faire cela ?


----------



## sailman (1 Septembre 2019)

Pour en connaître sa valeur,suffit d'aller voir la valeur de reprise chez Apple!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Septembre 2019)

Oui et non 
Si le nouvel iPhone ajoute des évolutions, celui de 2020 les aura sans doute avec une petite amélioration (comme les différences entre le X et le Xs). Sinon, ben tu auras la version avec améliorations.
En prime, tu ne payeras moins souvent un iPhone au prix fort si tu l'achètes tous les 3 ans au lieu de tout les 2 ans. Donc ta copine sera contente et utiliseras ces sous pour autre chose


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

Donc c'est mieux de changer tous les trois ans?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

sailman a dit:


> Pour en connaître sa valeur,suffit d'aller voir la valeur de reprise chez Apple!


Ah j'ai un petit doute


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Donc c'est mieux de changer tous les trois ans?


Si tu veux faire des économies: ne change que quand ton ancien iPhone est HS ou plus adapté à ton utilisation.
Sinon, c'est plus pour te faire plaisir qu'autre chose.

Perso, j'étais passé de l'iPhone 7 au Xs car la reconnaissance faciale est vraiment un gros plus bien agréable (et avec le X, elle était bien éprouvée). Même passer du 7 au X était une bonne idée rien que pour cette amélioration.
Pour le prochain iPhone, aucune idée de quand je le prendrais: version de 2020, 2021 ou autre ?

Tant que le 2019 n'est pas annoncé, difficile de te dire si cela vaut le coup de revendre le X pour l'acheter.
Si tu changes tous les 3 ans ou plus, tu es certain d'avoir une bonne différence avec ton modèle actuel.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

Je change plus pour le plaisir que pour une autre raison 
il faut que je définisse le tarif de mon X


----------



## lostOzone (1 Septembre 2019)

A priori sur le 11 Pro la batterie va se muscler du coup il devrait avoir enfin une autonomie correcte [emoji16] 
Pour le prix essaie d'installer Volpy et BackMarcket les deux applis propose un tarif de reprise un peu plus réaliste que celui chez Apple. Ça donne une idée pour la vente en direct.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> A priori sur le 11 Pro la batterie va se muscler du coup il devrait avoir enfin une autonomie correcte [emoji16]
> Pour le prix essaie d'installer Volpy et BackMarcket les deux applis propose un tarif de reprise un peu plus réaliste que celui chez Apple. Ça donne une idée pour la vente en direct.


Il faut installer l'application?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il faut installer l'application?



Pour Volpy, oui.

Mais c’est comme avec Apple, on va te le reprendre une misère.

Si ton iPhone X est en bon état de marche, essaie plutôt de le vendre par toi-même.

À part ça, le crû 2019 pourrait ne pas justifier un changement si rapide et il vaudrait peut-être mieux plutôt attendre le crû 2020.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour Volpy, oui.
> 
> Mais c’est comme avec Apple, on va te le reprendre une misère.
> 
> ...



Donc attendre encore un an ?


----------



## lostOzone (1 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il faut installer l'application?


Oui c'est juste pour évaluer le prix. L'appli détecte le modele et faut faire quelques tests. 
Le prix est une base de départ pour faire son prix de vente en direct. En général il est assez bas donc il faut vendre plus cher en vente directe.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

Oui pas plus de 545 €


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Donc attendre encore un an ?



Oui. Et alors ? 

Ton iPhone X vaudra encore quelque chose.

Et dis-toi que, si tu avais un smartphone Android, il ne vaudrait déjà plus rien.

Rassuré ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui. Et alors ?
> 
> Ton iPhone X vaudra encore quelque chose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gillou75 (2 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , je vais commencer a regarder le tarif a la revente de l'iPhone X



Je te le rachète 100 balles


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2019)

Gillou75 a dit:


> Je te le rachète 100 balles


Suisse ?


----------



## Gillou75 (2 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Suisse ?



Nein marocain


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2019)

Gillou75 a dit:


> Nein marocain



Je n’accepte que le Franc Suisse


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui. Et alors ?
> 
> Ton iPhone X vaudra encore quelque chose.
> 
> ...



La décote ne va pas être importante dans un an


----------



## ibabar (11 Septembre 2019)

Un article intéressant sur les cotes des différents iPhone maintenant que le 11 est sorti:
https://www.businessinsider.fr/voic...-votre-ancien-iphone-pour-acheter-liphone-11/


----------



## aunisien (11 Septembre 2019)

Déjà sur le refurb le X a perdu 100€ depuis la Keynote.

Je vends mon Xr pour trouver un X neuf mais je ne sais pas s’il y a encore bcp de stock.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Déjà sur le refurb le X a perdu 100€ depuis la Keynote.
> 
> Je vends mon Xr pour trouver un X neuf mais je ne sais pas s’il y a encore bcp de stock.


Un X Neuf ?


----------



## ibabar (11 Septembre 2019)

Oui un X neuf, ça ne va pas être évident à trouver...


----------



## lostOzone (11 Septembre 2019)

Y en a sur Amazon


----------



## aunisien (11 Septembre 2019)

Oui le Xr est trop grand et je pense qu’un X me suffira


----------



## daffyb (11 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu veux faire des économies: ne change que quand ton ancien iPhone est HS ou plus adapté à ton utilisation.
> Sinon, c'est plus pour te faire plaisir qu'autre chose.
> 
> Perso, j'étais passé de l'iPhone 7 au Xs car la reconnaissance faciale est vraiment un gros plus bien agréable (et avec le X, elle était bien éprouvée). Même passer du 7 au X était une bonne idée rien que pour cette amélioration.
> ...


D'ailleurs je cherche un iPhone 7 pour ma fille


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Y en a sur Amazon


Non pas Y un X 
Ok je sors


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Oui le Xr est trop grand et je pense qu’un X me suffira


Mon X est encore tout neuf 
Mais je le garde


----------

